# Help me find a reputable breeder



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

In January, my precious Maltese died just three days shy of her 13th birthday. Can anyone recommend a reputable breeder in the South Central Pennyslvania area? There is such a bad reputation of puppy mills around here that I don't want to buy from one of them. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I am sorry to hear about your precious baby... I am sorry I do not know of any breeders and I am sure someone here will be glad to help


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm sorry for the loss of your little one. A lot of us have lost our beloved pets , and it's a hard thing to go through. There are some members here, that have gotten their Maltese from two breeders in Pennsylvania. One is Josymir Maltese and the other is Chrisman Maltese. They both have websites.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I too live in Pa, Lancaster County and did not get our Chrissy from around here. However, there are some Breeders in other parts of PA, Josymire who is in Greensburg and has a fantastic reputation from what I have read here in SM. Please check the AMA for reputable breeders also. BTW, Greensburg, PA is about 1 hr. outside of Pittsburg.

I was very sorry to read that you lost your precious Maltese in January and as all those who have lost one or more know how hard it is. You might also want to consider a rescue as well.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm sorry about losing your baby  I'm glad you are looking for a reputable breeder especially since you know your area is heavy in puppy mills. I think josymir has a girl available right now that I saw on her Facebook page


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you all for the useful information and kind words. The pictures of your malteses are beautiful. Anyone know anything about Bevway? I've heard some good things about her as well and she is on the AMA list.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

We've had a couple threads on Bevway:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/56-breeders/94688-bevway-breeder-pa.html

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/80-...on-quite-dish-invited-westminster-2012-a.html


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I'm still learning how to get around on SM.


----------

